# Holiday Cruise Line - Free Cruise to Bahamas?



## SunandFun83 (May 6, 2014)

I got a certificate for a free two day cruise to Bahamas on Holiday Cruise Line.  They wanted a $59 upfront payment for "Port Taxes".  I asked them what they wanted to sell me after the free cruise.

They said I would have to take a timeshare tour and then refused to tell me the name of the property or location.  Maybe Fort Lauderdale area.

Has anyone had any experience and want to report to the community what is going on with these people.

Anyone who feels it is a scam, or moderator, might give me a place to report and complain.

Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2014)

They will give you what you agree to. You will indeed cruise to the Bahamas. But don't think it is a cruise line anybody has heard of. Think buffet meals. Think high pressure sales that you can't get away from.

Free is too expensive for me.

As to where to report a scam, I doubt its illegal to run an offshore sales office. There would be no BBB affiliation, and who looks at that anyway? Feel free to enter the name into any search engine. It has been reported many times.

Just don't go. You've been warned.

Jim


----------



## istone (May 6, 2014)

Was it 2 or 3 days in Orlando or someplace similar and then a 2 day cruise aboard Caribbean Cruises?

We went on something like that last year.  If it is, I can relay my experience with you.


----------



## istone (May 6, 2014)

I just looked up holiday-cruiseline.com and it was the same boat that we were on last year.  

The cruise itself was nice.  The food was good and the staff was excellent.  We wish we would have never gotten off of the boat for the excursion in the Bahamas as that was a waste of money and the cruise line is not responsible for excursions.  It docks in the non-touristy industrial port area and you have to take a bus to go anywhere.  

They gave us 2 nights in Orlando before the cruise in a Ramada Inn style motel and the timeshare we visited was Vacation Village @ Parkway.  Mind you we eventually bought there resale but did have to go through the spiel.


----------

